# ninja on mythbusters this week (4/25/07)



## mrhnau (Apr 23, 2007)

I just got this from a local friend...


> The show Mythbusters, on the discovery channel with be doing a show on Ninja myths.
> The show is scheduled to air this Wed. April 25th. 9PM.
> Two of the Bujinkan practitioners will be Shihan Dale Seago, and Shihan Joel Everett.
> It should prove to be a very interesting episode.



Just thought I'd give a quick heads up!


----------



## Lisa (Apr 23, 2007)

Cool.  I will have to make sure I watch!


----------



## exile (Apr 23, 2007)

Thanks very much for the pointer, mrhnaufor once, let's hope that TV coverage winds up _de_mystifying a lot of the rubbish that's grown up around the MAs (admittedly the kind of thing you'd expect from a program called _Mythbusters_), not adding to it. The thought of Discovery Channel or Nat Geo doing something on Ninjas is too scary to contemplateyou just _know_ they'd bring in Ashida Kim as their guest expert. Fortunately, he spends so much time being invisible that  they'd have a hard time actually _finding_ him...

 With Dale Seago on board, there's every chance that myths will indeed be busted. I'm looking forward to the program...


----------



## Shaderon (Apr 23, 2007)

I hope I can see that too!!!    Mythbusters is on a Friday here in the UK, and we're not up to the same thing as you are.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Apr 23, 2007)

I'm interested in this show but also a little apprehensive when I watched their ad for it yesterday.  Let us hope that it is good!

I know *Dales *work in it will be top notch but I am concerned about the mythbusters possibly messing it up.  I have also heard that the *ask a ninja* *guy* will be on mythbusters and that raises my concern level.  Will it be this episode?  That I do not know.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Apr 23, 2007)

Here is the link where I read about it. 

http://www.askaninja.com/node/3390


----------



## mrhnau (Apr 23, 2007)

Brian R. VanCise said:


> Here is the link where I read about it.
> 
> http://www.askaninja.com/node/3390


well, from reading that, it looks like that might be the show! probably not having a major role, but might be a pop-culture reference  at least thats what I'm hoping!


----------



## MA-Caver (Apr 23, 2007)

I'm curious as to WHAT myths are they going to break... there are SOOOO many


----------



## Shuto (Apr 23, 2007)

You can find more here;

link

It's another forum and it was started by a guy who calls himself Dale Seago.  I suspect it's really him.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Apr 23, 2007)

The myths they are going to try and bust will be the walking on water and stopping a sword with shuko. (that is what Dale said earlier right here on MartialTalk)


----------



## Shicomm (Apr 23, 2007)

I hope it will be a great show  
Allthough this picture is a bit worrying... 







But we'll see  
Let's hope that is doesnt take ages before the show gets to europe..


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Apr 23, 2007)

Shicomm we will let you know if it is any good come Wednesday night.

By the way I hope your trip to Japan was great.  If you could please give us rundown of your experience when you can.


----------



## ArmorOfGod (Apr 23, 2007)

Thanks for the head up!
I would have missed it if you didn't do this post.
Thanks again!

AoG


----------



## Bigshadow (Apr 24, 2007)

I am going to try and DVR it.


----------



## crushing (Apr 24, 2007)

Brian R. VanCise said:


> The myths they are going to try and bust will be the walking on water and stopping a sword with shuko. (that is what Dale said earlier right here on MartialTalk)


 
Do you think they will touch on the pirate thing?  Which may be related to asimizujutsu?


----------



## Shizen (Apr 24, 2007)

I still hope for the best


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Apr 24, 2007)

crushing said:


> Do you think they will touch on the pirate thing? Which may be related to asimizujutsu?


 
No based on the little info I have heard.


----------



## Rich Parsons (Apr 24, 2007)

I hope to catch this and enjoy the experts that also frequent this site.


----------



## arnisador (Apr 24, 2007)

Rich Parsons said:


> I hope to catch this and enjoy the experts that also frequent this site.



I'm set up to tape it!


----------



## fnorfurfoot (Apr 25, 2007)

I missed it.  What was everyone's opinion of this episode?


----------



## Andy Moynihan (Apr 25, 2007)

I went in expecting a bad , hack job of an episode but came away pleasantly surprised 

Dale as always did a damn fine job and I was glad to see they kept his segments mostly intact.

the single and only thing that irritated me was the part in the segment about water walking, where that dumbass puts on the _mizugumo_ and jumps in the swimming pool and fails, then later goes on in a snippet about how they were not meant to be used in water deeper than rice paddies or similar....


....yet all the successive "tests" were still in the 4-5 foot deep pool.


LAAAAAAAAAAAAAAME


----------



## Bigshadow (Apr 26, 2007)

I thought the bits with Dale were awesome!  I expected his portion to be great, but I was not impressed with the rest of it actually.  I had to go dig through my books and I found a pic of mizugumo being used, in Ninjutsu History and Tradition.  It appears as though they work, but the mizugumo Mythbusters made didn't look like the picture of the one being used.  In Ninjutsu History and Tradition, I thought I remember it being called a water seat.

Anyway, I thought the walking on water thing was lame.  Although the walking on corn starch and water was pretty cool at the end.

Again, I think Dale's parts were great!  The rest was ho-hum.    That is my opinion.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Apr 26, 2007)

Bigshadow said:


> I thought the bits with Dale were awesome! I expected his portion to be great, but I was not impressed with the rest of it actually. I had to go dig through my books and I found a pic of mizugumo being used, in Ninjutsu History and Tradition. It appears as though they work, but the mizugumo Mythbusters made didn't look like the picture of the one being used. In Ninjutsu History and Tradition, I thought I remember it being called a water seat.
> 
> Anyway, I thought the walking on water thing was lame. Although the walking on corn starch and water was pretty cool at the end.
> 
> Again, I think Dale's parts were great! The rest was ho-hum.  That is my opinion.


 

That is pretty much were I fell on this episode as well.  Dale did fine with his parts and I pretty much expected the rest of the episode to go as it did.  Over all though it was entertaining and my wife thought it was hillarious watching him fall in the pool.  

What is really funny is I remember a martial arts master Isshin Ryu doing a sword catching routine way back in the day. (by slapping his hands together just like on the show)  He started out by claiming it was a real sword only to miss catching it and have it hit his shoulder.  Fortunately it was not real.  He did catch the next one but the person who swung it had taken some considerable speed off.  It was a hillarious demonstration and looked as plausible then as it did last night. (not very plausible)


----------



## Bigshadow (Apr 26, 2007)

Brian R. VanCise said:


> That is pretty much were I fell on this episode as well.  Dale did fine with his parts and I pretty much expected the rest of the episode to go as it did.  Over all though it was entertaining and my wife thought it was hillarious watching him fall in the pool.
> 
> What is really funny is I remember a martial arts master Isshin Ryu doing a sword catching routine way back in the day. (by slapping his hands together just like on the show)  He started out by claiming it was a real sword only to miss catching it and have it hit his shoulder.  Fortunately it was not real.  He did catch the next one but the person who swung it had taken some considerable speed off.  It was a hillarious demonstration and looked as plausible then as it did last night. (not very plausible)



I never knew catching a sword (the way mythbusters were testing) was something associated with the Ninja.  In my mind, I always associated catching the sword with what Dale did with the shuko.  It just doesn't make any tactical sense to be under the blade, like they were trying to experiment with.  IMO of course.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Apr 26, 2007)

Bigshadow said:


> I never knew catching a sword (the way mythbusters were testing) was something associated with the Ninja. In my mind, I always associated catching the sword with what Dale did with the shuko. It just doesn't make any tactical sense to be under the blade, like they were trying to experiment with. IMO of course.


 
Well the only way it might be associated is with Hollywood's interpretation and the older Kung Fu Movies.  You are absolutely right in that it makes no tactical sence at all.


----------



## arnisador (Apr 26, 2007)

Brian R. VanCise said:


> What is really funny is I remember a martial arts master Isshin Ryu doing a sword catching routine way back in the day. (by slapping his hands together just like on the show)  He started out by claiming it was a real sword only to miss catching it and have it hit his shoulder.  Fortunately it was not real.  He did catch the next one but the person who swung it had taken some considerable speed off.  It was a hillarious demonstration and looked as plausible then as it did last night. (not very plausible)



Was this the guy who also caught arrows?


----------



## Bigshadow (Apr 26, 2007)

arnisador said:


> Was this the guy who also caught arrows?



I wonder.  I was thinking when they were doing that test, they should have used Flu-flu arrows they probably would have been easier to catch under their circumstances.  I thought I noticed the arrows on the video of the guy catching arrows, that the fletching was oversized and this of course induces alot drag and slows down the arrow (flu-flu).


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Apr 26, 2007)

arnisador said:


> Was this the guy who also caught arrows?


 
No it was not him.  It was a badly thought out demonstration though.


----------



## donald (Apr 26, 2007)

I thought it was pretty entertaining. Does anyone know who Dale "The Ninja" is? 

1stJohn1:9


----------



## Symbiote_X (Apr 26, 2007)

For those who wants to see it


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Apr 26, 2007)

donald said:


> I thought it was pretty entertaining. Does anyone know who Dale "The Ninja" is?
> 
> 1stJohn1:9


 

Here is Dale's website link : http://www.bujinkansf.org/dale/


----------



## saru1968 (Apr 26, 2007)

Brian R. VanCise said:


> Here is Dale's website link : http://www.bujinkansf.org/dale/


 

another link for the show, divided into 4 parts.

http://www.youtube.com/profile?user=hyundai1968


----------



## KageMusha (Apr 26, 2007)

I would have to say that I was very disappointed by the episode.  For one, the water shoes were not made that well and they were different than what I have seen in some books.  Also, if they were to be used to go across a moat, you wouldn't "drop" in the water like he was doing.  It would be level like a beach.  

Catching the sword, that was an obvious outcome, but cool to watch them try.  I was mostly disappointed by the catching arrows.  I have seen it done with my own eyes.  I dont' think they put enough effort or common sense into it.  With their robot hand thing, the Bow was only about 3 feet away.  With more distance, you have slightly more reaction time, and the arrow has begun to slow.  Also, your hand can move "with" the arrow as you grab it.  I am not saying I can do this, but it can be done with training.

As for Dale,  I think you represented our art better than anyone I have seen in the media so far.  Your part was awsome.  I was hoping for more taijutsu to be exposed, but it guess it wasn't really what the episode was about.  Cudos to you.


----------



## MA-Caver (Apr 26, 2007)

The show was amusing at best, I think they need another show to recreate "other" myths... climbing vertical walls (no rope) and their ability to hide "in plain sight" and stuff like that. But most of the mythology was created by the movies and created by guys who specialized in FX. 

enjoyable but (for me anyway) not very educational... some of the Mythbuster shows have had some educational value to them. :idunno: but that's just me


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Apr 26, 2007)

I thought it was an ok episode, but not their best work.  Too much comedy, too little science.

Nice to see Dale though, especially him tossing Adam around.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Apr 26, 2007)

Bob Hubbard said:


> I thought it was an ok episode, but not their best work. Too much comedy, too little science.
> 
> Nice to see Dale though, especially him tossing Adam around.


 
I think we all would have enjoyed Adam being tossed some more.:rofl:


----------



## Bigshadow (Apr 26, 2007)

Brian R. VanCise said:


> I think we all would have enjoyed Adam being tossed some more.:rofl:



Oh yeah!


----------



## Dale Seago (Apr 27, 2007)

I think it would have been nice if:

(a) They'd mentioned why they considered me a "real ninja" (e.g. the Hatsumi/Takamatsu lineage thing)

(b) There'd been more of a time-length balance on the shuko/sword bit between Kari and Joel Everett: The first run-through was with Joel and we were "doing it for real", yet they only showed a few seconds of that

(c) They'd pronounced "Bujinkan" correctly the single time the name was mentioned

But I really have no major complaints. This show is, after all, entertainment first and foremost and was never intended to be about the Bujinkan or to be much of a serious exploration of historic ninjutsu.

Predictably, though, plenty of people even among our own "community" didn't understand what they were seeing:

http://www.martialartsplanet.com/forums/showthread.php?p=1166948#post1166948

http://www.martialartsplanet.com/forums/showthread.php?p=1167109#post1167109

I recorded the show, of course, and I just replayed the stuff with Adam in slow-mo. Hmmm. I'm very relaxed, smiling, as I'm moving. Obviously I've totally lost control of the situation. . .

Regarding the shuko-vs.-sword bit with Joel, which actually was done before the part with Kari: There was no rehearsal before going on-camera, and in fact I'd never done that AT ALL before doing it with Joel. He didn't know how I was going to finish it -- and I didn't either until I was actually doing it. But I also knew he could receive what I did without getting broken.


----------



## Zida'sukara (Apr 27, 2007)

Hey is that a link???


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Apr 27, 2007)

Dale Seago said:


> I think it would have been nice if:
> 
> (a) They'd mentioned why they considered me a "real ninja" (e.g. the Hatsumi/Takamatsu lineage thing)
> 
> ...


 
Hey Dale,

You did good and represented the Bujinkan well! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  Clearly for anyone that studies this wonderful lineage your part was what we wanted to watch. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  On pure entertainment in a Holloywood way mythbuster's is entertaining.  My wife said the show was fun however she also enjoyed the real parts that you demonstrated as well.


----------



## Bigshadow (Apr 27, 2007)

Dale Seago said:


> I think it would have been nice if:
> 
> (a) They'd mentioned why they considered me a "real ninja" (e.g. the Hatsumi/Takamatsu lineage thing)
> 
> ...




Dale, I thought you did a great job!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





   I could tell you were not trying to do a specific technique.  Those links were disappointing.


----------



## Kwiter (Apr 27, 2007)

Ya might try finding it on tvrss.net

O:nen ki' wahi' Bye for now


----------



## arnisador (Apr 30, 2007)

Mr. Seago, I think it was great and I enjoyed getting a chance to see you in action! This is the kind of thing that is good for the arts, even if I did grown a bit at the focus on catching the sword between the palms of the hand.  Good work!

The complaints about the throw are downright silly--with a total beginner who is also clowning for the camera, one has to be very careful not to hurt him (or allow him to hurt himself). He could easily have sprained a wrist on a throw that one of your students could easily take.


----------

